# Motor Trade under 25



## Shorthand (Mar 3, 2017)

Hi guys, Posted in wrong topic earlier. 

I've tried getting motor trade for detailing moving car in and out of unit & to offer the service of collection etc but I can't find a good price 

surely there are people here under 25 with reusable motor trade, if so who did you go with as i'm getting stupid prices.

thanks all :thumb:


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

Give us a call, we may be able to offer something if you are unit based.

www.valeters-Insurance.co.uk


----------



## Shorthand (Mar 3, 2017)

Shiny said:


> Give us a call, we may be able to offer something if you are unit based.
> 
> www.valeters-Insurance.co.uk


Already spoke to you guys.. think it was syd, very helpfully guy, unfortunately was very expensive for the motor trade


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

Fair enough. Unfortunately decent motor trade insurance is rarely cheap at the best of times, insurers aren’t keen on drivers under 25 and if I can be done, it has a high price tag attached to it.


----------



## Shorthand (Mar 3, 2017)

Bump? surely there are people under 24?


----------

